# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون التجارة العماني رقم 55 لسنة 1990

## هيثم الفقى

قانون التجارة العماني رقم 55 لسنة 1990 
نحن قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان بعد الاطلاع على المرسوم السلطاني رقم 75/26 باصدار قانون تنظيم الجهاز الاداري للدولة وتعديلاته. وعلى قانون السجل التجاري رقم 74/3 وتعديلاته. وعلى قانون الشركات التجارية رقم 74/4 وتعديلاته. وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 74/4 باصدار قانون الحرف الاجنبية واستثمار الرأسمال الأجنبي وتعديلاته. وعلى القانون المصرفي رقم 74/7 وتعديلاته. وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 77/26 باصدار قانون الوكالات التجارية. وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 81/35 باصدار القانون البحرى. وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 86/78 باصدار قانون تنظيم السمسرة في المجالات العقارية. وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 87/68 باصدار قانون العلامات والبيانات التجارية. وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 88/53 باصدار قانون سوق مسقط للأوراق المالية. وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة. رسمنا بما هو آت 1 - يعمل بقانون التجارة المرافق ويلغى كل ما يتعارض مع أحكامه. 2 - على الوزراء والمختصين تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون كل في مجال اختصاصه. 3 - ينشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشره. قابوس بن سعيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

احكام عامة المادة 1 تسري احكام هذا القانون على التجار وعلى جميع الأعمال التجارية التي يقوم بها أى شخص ولو كان غير تاجر . المادة 2 في تحديد القواعد التي تسري على التجار وعلى الأعمال التجارية يعتد بالعقود المعتبرة قانونا . وتنتج العقود المشار اليها آثارها بمجرد توافق الايجاب والقبول ما لم تنص مواد هذا القانون على خلاف ذلك . المادة 3 الأصل في العقود التجارية جواز اثباتها بكافة طرق الاثبات مهما كانت قيمتها ما لم تنص مواد هذا القانون على خلاف ذلك . المادة 4 اذا لم يوجد عقد ، او وجد وسكت عن الحكم او كان الحكم الوارد في العقد باطلا ، سرت النصوص التشريعية التي يتضمنها هذا القانون والقوانين الاخرى على جميع المسائل التي تتناولها هذه النصوص في لفظها او في فحواها . المادة 5 اذا لم يوجد نص تشريعي ، سرت قواعد العرف ويقدم العرف الخاص او العرف المحلي على العرف العام فاذا لم يوجد طبقت احكام الشريعة الاسلامية الغراء ثم قواعد العدالة . المادة 6 المقصود بالمحكمة في هذا القانون ، هيئة حسم المنازعات التجارية او اية محكمة اخرى يصدر بتشكيلها قانون لاحق لنظر الأمور التجارية . المادة 7 الشركات التجارية والعلامات والبيانات التجارية والسجل التجارى وغرفة تجارة وصناعة عمان ، وسوق مسقط للأوراق المالية تنظمها قوانينها الخاصة . ومع عدم الاخلال بأحكام قانون الوكالات التجارية ، تسري في شأن الوكالة التجارية والوكالة بالعمولة والممثلين التجاريين أحكام الفصل الاول من الباب الخامس من الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*البـــاب الأول الاعمــال التجــارية*

المادة 8 الأعمال التجارية هى الأعمال التي يقوم بها الشخص بقصد المضاربة ولو كان غير تاجر . المادة 9 تعد بوجه خاص الاعمال الآتية أعمالا تجارية 1- شراء السلع وغيرها من المنقولات المادية وغير المادية بقصد بيعها بربح ما سواء بيعت على حالتها أم بعد تصنيعها او تحويلها . 2- شراء السلع وغيرها من المنقولات المادية وغير المادية بقصد تأجيرها او استئجارها بقصد اعادة تأجيرها . 3- البيع او الايجار او اعادة التأجير للسلع المشتراه او المستأجرة على الوجه المبين فيما تقدم . 4- شراء العقار بقصد الربح من بيعه بحالته الأصلية او بعد تجزئته وبيع العقار الذي اشترى بهذا القصد . 5- عقود التوريد . 6- عقود العمالة . 7- معاملات المصارف العامة والخاصة وأعمال الصرافة والمبادلة المالية . 8- أعمال السمسرة (الدلالة ) والوكالات التجارية . 9- الاوراق التجارية كالكمبيالات والسندات لأمر والشيكات . 10- تأسيس الشركات التجارية وبيع او شراء اسهمها وسنداتها . 11- المخازن العامة والرهون المترتبة على الاموال المودعة بها . 12- استخراج المعادن والزيوت والاحجار وغيرها من موارد الثروة الطبيعية . 13- التأمين بأنواعه المختلفة . 14- المحلات المعدة للجمهور كامللاعب العامة ودور السينما والفنادق والمطاعم ومحلات البيع بالمزايدة . 15- امتيازات المرافق العامة كتوزيع الماء والكهرباء والغاز واجراء الاتصالات البريدية والبرقية والهاتفية وما اليها . 16- النقل برا وبحرا وجوا . 17- وكالات الاعمال ومكاتب السياحة والتصدير والاستيراد . 18- الأعمال المتعلقة بالطباعة والنشر والصحافة والاذاعة والتليفزيون ونقل الاخبار او الصور والاعلانات وبيع الكتب . 19- انشاء المصانع وان كانت مقترنة باستثمار زراعي والتعهد بالانشاء والصنع . 20- الاعمال المتعلقة بمقاولات التشييد والانشاءات وتعديلها وترميمها وهدمها . المادة 10 يعد عملا تجاريا جميع الاعمال المتعلقة بالملاحة البحرية والملاحة الجوية ، وبوجه خاص 1- انشاء السفن او الطائرات وبيعها وشراؤها وايجارها واستئجارها واصلاحها . 2- العقود المتعلقة بأجور ورواتب ربان السفينة وملاحيها وملاحي الطائرات وسائر العاملين عليها . 3- الاقراض والاستقراض . 4- النقليات البحرية والجوية وكل عملية تتعلق بها كشراء او بيع لوازمها من مهمات وأدوات وذخائر ووقود وحبال وأشرعة ومؤن ومواد تموين الطائرات . 5- التأمين البحري والجوي بأنواعه المختلفة . المادة 11 تعتبر أعمالا تجارية ، الاعمال المرتبطة بالمعاملات التجارية المذكورة في المواد السابقة او المسهلة لها ، وجميع الاعمال التي يقوم بها التاجر لحاجات تجارية . المادة 12 الأصل في عقود التاجر والتزاماته ان تكون تجارية ، ما لم يقم الدليل على خلاف ذلك . المادة 13 اذا كان العقد تجاريا بالنسبة إلى احد المتعاقدين دون الآخر ، سرت أحكام قانون التجارة على التزامات كل منهما الناشئة عن هذا العقد مالم يوجد نص يقضى بغير ذلك . المادة 14 لا يعد عملا تجاريا : 1- انتاج الفنان لعمل فني بنفسه او باستخدامه عمالا ، وبيعه . 2- طبع المؤلف مؤلفه وبيعه . المادة 15 لا يعد عملا تجاريا بيع المزارع الحاصلات الناتجة من الارض المملوكة له او التي يزرعها ولو بعد تحويلها بالوسائل المتاحة له في استغلاله الزراعي . *الباب الثاني التاجــــر*

*الفصل الأول - التاجر بوجه عام*

المادة 16 كل من يزاول باسمه عملا تجاريا وهو حائز للأهلية الواجبة ، واتخذ هذه المعاملات حرفة له يكون تاجرا . كما يعتبر تاجرا كل شركة تجارية ، وكل شركة تتخذ الشكل التجاري ولوكانت تزاول اعمالا غير تجارية . المادة 17 كل من أعلن للجمهور ، بأى طريق من طرق النشر عن محل اسسه للتجارة يعدتاجرا وان لم يتخذ التجارة حرفة له ، وتثبت صفة التاجر لكل من احترف التجارة باسم مستعار او مستتر وراء شخص آخر ، فضلا عن ثبوتها للشخص الظاهر . واذا زاول التجارة احد الاشخاص المحظور عليهم الاتجار بموجب قوانين او أنظمة خاصة ، عد تاجرا وسرت عليه احكام هذا القانون . المادة 18 لا يعد تاجرا من قام بعمل تجارى بصفة عرضية دون ان يتخذ التجارة حرفة له ومع ذلك تخضع المعاملة التجارية التي يقوم بها لأحكام قانون التجارة . المادة 19 تثبت صفة التاجر للشركات التي تؤسسها او تشترك في تأسيسها الحكومة او غيرها من الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة ، التي تقوم بصفة أساسية بنشاط تجاري وتسري عليها الاحكام التي تترتب على صفة التاجر عدا الافلاس مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك . كما تثبت صفة التاجر لفروع الشركات والمؤسسات الاجنبية التي تزاول نشاطا تجاريا في السلطنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك . المادة 20 الأفراد الذين يزاولون حرفة او تجارة صغيرة يعتمدون فيها على عملهم بصفة اساسية كالباعة الطوافين واصحاب الحوانيت الصغيرة والصناع اليدوييين لا يخضعون لواجبات التجار الخاصة بالدفاتر التجارية واعداد تقرير الحساب الختامي والميزانية العامة ، كما لا يخضعون للقيد في السجل التجاري ولأحكام الافلاس والصلح الواقي . ويصدر بتحديد الحرف والتجارة الصغيرة قرار من وزير التجارة والصناعة . المادة 21 كل من بلغ الثامنة عشرة ميلاديا ولم يقم به مانع قانوني يتعلق بشخصه او بنوع المعاملة التجارية التي يباشرها يكون اهلا للاشتغال بالتجارة . المادة 22 اذا كان للقاصر مال في تجارة ، جاز للمحكمة ان تأمر بتصفية ماله وسحبه من هذه التجارة او باستمراره فيها ، وفقا لما تقضي به مصلحة القاصر ، مع مراعاة احكام قانونه الوطني عند الاقتضاء . فاذا امرت المحكمة بالاستمرار في التجارة ، فلها ان تمنح النائب عن القاصر تفويضا عاما او مقيدا للقيام بجميع الاعمال اللازمة لذلك ، ويقيد التفويض في السجل التجاري وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية ولا يكون القاصر ملتزما الا بقدر امواله المستغلة في التجارة ، ويجوز شهر افلاسه ولا يشمل الافلاس غير الاموال المستغلة في التجارة ولا يترتب عليه أى اثر بالنسبة إلى شخص القاصر . ويجوز للمحكمة الغاء التفويض المشار اليه اذا طرأت أسباب جديه يخشى معها سوء إدارة النائب دون ان يترتب على ذلك اضرار بالغير حسن النية ويجب على أمانة سر المحكمة خلال الاربع والعشرين ساعة التالية لصدور الأمر بالغاء التفويض ابلاغ الأمر لامانة السجل التجاري لقيده ونشره في الجريدة الرسمية . المادة 23 مع عدم الاخلال بأحكام المادة 21 تخضع اهلية النساء لممارسة التجارة لقانون الدولة التي يتمتعن بجنسيتها . المادة 24 لا يجوز لغير العماني الاشتغال بالتجارة في سلطنة عمان الا اذا اذن له بذلك طبقا لأحكام القوانين السارية في السلطنة . المادة 25 لا يجوز لشركة أجنبية انشاء فرع لها في سلطنة عمان ولا ان تباشر أعمالا تجارية فيها الا عن طريق وكيل عمانى تاجر وبالشروط التي تحددها القوانين . المادة 26 لا يجوز للأشخاص الآتي بيانهم ممارسة التجارة أولا : كل تاجر شهر افلاسه خلال السنة الأولى من مزاولة التجارة ما لم يرد اليه اعتباره . ثانيا : كل من حكم عليه بالادانة في احدى جرائم الافلاس بالتدليس او التقصير او الغش التجاري او السرقة او النصب او خيانة الأمانة او التزوير او استعمال الأوراق المزورة ما لم يرد اليه اعتباره . ويعاقب كل من خالف هذا الحظر بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي ريال عماني او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، مع الحكم باغلاق المحل التجاري في جميع الأحوال . *الفصل الثاني - الدفاتر التجارية*

المادة 27 على كل من تثبت له صفة التاجر طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون ان يمسك الدفاتر التجارية التي تستلزمها طبيعة تجارته وأهميتها بطريقة تكفل بيان مركزه المالي بدقة . المادة 28 يجب ان يمسك التاجر على الاقل الدفترتين الآتيين 1- دفتر اليومية ويجب ان يقيد فيه يوما فيوما جميع الأعمال التي تعود بوجه من الوجوه إلى مشروعه التجاري وان يقيد بالجملة شهرا فشهرا مسحوباته الشخصية . 2- دفتر الجرد الذي يتعين تنظيمه مرة على الاقل في كل سنة . وعلى التاجر ان يحتفظ بصورة مطابقة للأصل من جميع المراسلات والبرقيات التى يرسلها لأعمال تجارته ، وكذلك يحتفظ بجميع مايرد اليه من مراسلات وبرقيات وفواتير وغيرها من المستندات التي تتصل بأعمال تجارته . ويعفى من هذه الالتزامات الأفراد الذين يزاولون حرفة بسيطة او تجارة صغيرة المنصوص عليهم في المادة 20 من هذا القانون ، والتجار الذين لا يزيد رأسمالهم على عشرة آلاف ريال عماني . المادة 29 تقيد في دفتر الجرد تفاصيل البضاعة الموجودة عند التاجر في آخر سنته المالية ، او بيان اجمالي عنها اذا كانت تفاصيلها واردة في دفاتر وقوائم مستقلة ، وفي هذه الحالة تعتبر هذه الدفاتر والقوائم جزءا متمما للدفتر المذكور . كما تقيد بدفتر الجرد صورة من الميزانية العامة للتاجر في كل سنة مالية مالم يخصص لها دفتر خاص . المادة 30 يجب ان تكون صفحات الدفاتر التجارية مرقمة وخالية من أى فراغ او كتابة في الحواشي او محو او تحشير ، ويتعين على التاجر عند انتهاء صفحاتها وفي نهاية كل سنة مالية تقديم هذه الدفاتر للتأشير عليها بذلك وأن يقدم تقريرا يشتمل على الحساب الختامي والميزانية العامة . ويصدر وزير التجارة والصناعة قرارا بتحديد الجهة المختصة بالتأشير على الدفاتر التجارية والأجراءات اللازمة لذلك . المادة 31 على التاجر وورثته الاحتفاظ بدفتر اليومية ودفتر الجرد مدة عشر سنوات بعد اقفالهما . ويجب عليهم كذلك حفظ المراسلات والمستندات والصور المشار اليها في المادة 28 لمدة خمس سنوات . المادة 32 للمحكمة عند نظر الدعوى ان تقرر ، من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب احد الخصوم ، ابراز الدفاتر والأوراق التجارية للاطلاع عليها واستخلاص ماترى استخلاصه منها فيما يتعلق بموضوع الدعوى . المادة 33 تكون الدفاتر التجارية الالزامية حجة لصاحبها التاجر ضد خصمه التاجر اذا كان النزاع متعلقا بعمل تجاري وكانت الدفاتر منتظمة حسب القواعد المتقدمة. وتسقط هذه الحجة بالدليل العكسى ، ويجوز ان يؤخذ هذا الدليل من دفاتر الخصم التجارية المنتظمة . المادة 34 الدفاتر التجارية الالزامية منتظمة كانت او غير منتظمة ، حجة على صاحبها التاجر فيما اذا استند اليها خصمه تاجرا كان او غير تاجر ، على ان تعتبر القيود التي في مصلحة صاحب الدفتر حجة له ايضا . المادة 35 اذا طلب احد الخصمين التاجرين الاعتماد على ما في دفاتر خصمه التاجر وامتنع خصمه عن تقديمها بغير عذر مقبول اعتمد القاضى قول الطالب بيمينه . المادة 36 الدفاتر التجارية الالزامية حجة لصاحبها التاجر ضد خصمه غير التاجر بصدد الديون الناشئة عما يورده التاجر لعميله . وتسقط هذه الحجة بالدليل العكسي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون التجارة (om)/الكتاب الثاني - المتجر
*البــــاب الأول المتجــــر*

المادة 37 المتجر هو محل التاجر والحقوق المتصلة بهذا المحل . ويشتمل المتجر على مجموعة من الأموال المنقولة بعناصرها المادية وغير المادية وهى بوجه خاص البضائع والأثاث التجارى والآلات الصناعية والعملاء والاسم التجاري وحق الايجار والعلامات والبيانات التجارية وبراءات الاختراع والتراخيص والرسوم والنماذج . المادة 38 حقوق صاحب المتجر في العناصر المختلفة التى يشتمل عليها تنظمها النصوص الخاصة بها ، فاذا لم يوجد نص خاص سرت القواعد العامة . 
*الباب الثاني عناصر المتجر*

*الفصل الأول - الاسم التجـــارى*

المادة 39 يتألف الاسم التجارى من اسم التاجر ولقبه او من تسمية مبتكرة او من كليهما معا ويجب ان يختلف في وضوح عن الاسماء المقيدة قبلا . ويجوز ان يتضمن الاسم التجارى بيانات خاصة بالاشخاص المذكورين فيه متعلقة بنوع التجارة المخصص لها ، كما يجوز ان يتضمن تسمية مبتكرة . وفي جميع الاحوال يجب ان يطابق الاسم التجارى الحقيقة والا يؤدي إلى التضليل او يمس بالصالح العام . المادة 40 يقيد الاسم التجارى في السجل التجارى وفقا لأحكام القانون . ولا يجوز بعد القيد لتاجر آخر استعمال هذا الاسم في نوع التجارة التي يزاولها ، واذا كان اسم التاجر ولقبه يشبهان الاسم التجارى المقيد في السجل وجب عليه ان يضيف إلى اسمه بيانا يميزه عن الاسم السابق قيده . المادة 41 على التاجر ان يجرى معاملاته التجارية ويوقع اوراقه المتعلقة بهذه المعاملات باسمه التجارى ، وعليه ان يكتب هذا الاسم في مدخل متجره . المادة 42 لا يجوز التصرف في الاسم التجارى تصرفا مستقلا عن التصرف في المتجر ولكن التصرف في المتجر لا يشمل الاسم التجارى ما لم ينص على ذلك صراحة او ضمنا . المادة 43 لا يجوز لمن تنتقل اليه ملكية متجر ان يستخدم اسم سلفه التجارى الا اذا أل اليه هذا الاسم او اذن له السلف في استعماله ، وفي جميع الأحوال عليه ان يضيف إلى هذا الاسم بيانا يدل على انتقال الملكية واذا وافق السلف على استعمال الاسم التجارى الأصلي دون اضافة كان مسؤولا عن التزامات الخلف المعقودة تحت هذا الاسم اذا عجز الخلف عن الوفاء بهذه الالتزامات . المادة 44 من تملك اسما تجاريا تبعا لمتجر يخلف سلفه في الالتزامات والحقوق التى ترتبت تحت هذا الاسم ، ولا يسرى اى اتفاق مخالف في حق الغير الا اذا قيد في السجل التجاري او أخبر به ذوو الشأن . وتسقط المسئولية عن التزامات السلف بمضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ انتقال المتجر . المادة 45 من انتقلت له ملكية متجر دون اسمه التجارى لا يكون مسئولا عن التزامات سلفه ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف مقيد في السجل التجارى . المادة 46 يكون اسم الشركات التجارية وفق الاحكام القانونية الخاصة بها . وللشركة ان تحتفظ باسمها الأول دون تعديل اذا انضم اليها شريك جديد او خرج منها شريك كان اسم الشركة يشتمل على اسمه مادام هذا الشريك او ورثته قد قبلوا بقاء الاسم . 
الفصل الثاني - المنافسة غير المشروعة المادة 47 اذا استعمل الاسم التجاري غير صاحبه ، او استعمله صاحبه على صورة تخالف القانون ، جاز لذوى الشأن ان يطلبوا منع استعماله ولهم ان يطلبوا شطبه اذا كان مقيدا بالسجل التجاري . ويجوز لهم الرجوع بالتعويض ان كان له محل . المادة 48 لا يجوز للتاجر ان يلجأ إلى طريق التدليس والغش في تصريف بضاعته وليس له ان ينشر بيانات كاذبة من شأنها ان تضر بمصلحة تاجر آخر يزاحمه ، والا كان مسئولا عن التعويض . المادة 49 لا يجوز للتاجر ان ينشر أمورا مغايرة للحقيقة تتعلق بمنشأ بضاعته او اوصافها او تتعلق بأهمية تجارته ، ولا أن يعلن خلافا للواقع انه حائز لمرتبة او شهادة او مكافأة ولا ان يلجأ إلى أية طريقة أخرى تنطوي على التضليل ، قاصدا بذلك ان ينتزع عملاء تاجر آخر يزاحمه والا كان مسئولا عن التعويض . المادة 50 لا يجوز للتاجر أن يغرى عمال تاجر آخر او مستخدميه ليعاونوه على انتزاع عملاء هذا التاجر ، أو ليخرجوا من خدمة هذا التاجر ويدخلوا في خدمته ويطلعوه على أسرار منافسه . وتعتبر هذه الاعمال منافسة غير مشروعة تستوجب التعويض . المادة 51 من كانت حرفته تزويد البيوت التجارية بالمعلومات عن أحوال التجار وأعطى لقاء أجر بيانات مغايرة للحقيقة عن سلوك أحد التجار او وضعه المالي وكان ذلك قصدا او عن تقصير جسيم ، كان مسئولا عن تعويض الضرر الذي ينجم عن خطئه . 
*البــــاب الثالث عقود التصرف في المتجر*

*الفصل الأول - البيـــــع*

المادة 52 لا يتم بيع المتجر الا بعقد رسمي . ويحدد في عقد البيع ثمن البضائع والمهمات المادية والعناصر غير المادية ، كل منها على حدة . ويخصم مما يدفع من الثمن أولا ثمن البضائع ، ثم ثمن المهمات المادية ثم العناصر غير المادية ولو اتفق على غير ذلك . المادة 53 يشهر عقد بيع المتجر بقيده في السجل التجارى . ويجب اجراء القيد خلال شهر من تاريخ البيع . ويكون للقيد الأولوية على القيود التى تجرى على ذات المتجر المشترى في نفس الميعاد . ويكفل القيد حفظ امتياز البائع لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخه ، ويعتبر القيد ملغيا اذا لم يجدد خلال المدة السابقة . ويشطب القيد بتراضي اصحاب الشأن او بموجب حكم نهائي . المادة 54 لا يقع امتياز البائع الا على أجزاء المحل المبينة في القيد . فاذا لم يعين على وجه الدقة ما يتناوله الامتياز لم يقع الا على اسم المحل التجرى والحق في الاجارة والاتصال بالعملاء والسمعة التجارية . المادة 55 على المشترى ان يحتفظ بالثمن تحت يده لمدة عشرة ايام بعد اتمام اجراءات الاشهار ، ولكل دائن للبائع خلال المدة المذكورة المعارضة تحت يد المشترى في الوفاء بالثمن للبائع . ويكون للدائن اجراء هذه المعارضة ولو لم يكن دينه قد حل أو لم يكن تحت يده سند تنفيذي . ومتى وقعت المعارضة وجب على المشتري الامتناع عن الوفاء بالثمن للبائع والا كان المشترى مسئولا شخصيا عن الدين . فاذا انقضت مدة المعارضة وكانت ديون الدائنين المعارضين اقل من مبلغ الثمن ، وجب على المشترى ايداع ما يساوي ديون الدائنين المعارضين في خزينة المحكمة ويسدد الباقي للبائع . المادة 56 لدائني البائع خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اشهار البيع طلب بيع المحل التجارى بالمزايدة اذا قرروا بزيادة العشر وذلك في حالة ما اذا قدروا ان ثمن البيع أقل من الثمن الحقيقي . المادة 57 على البائع الذي يرفع دعوى الفسخ أن يعلن الدائنين الذين لهم قيود على المتجر في محالهم المختارة المبينة في قيودهم . واذا اشترط البائع عند البيع أنه يصبح مفسوخا بحكم القانون اذا لم يدفع الثمن في الأجل المسمى او اذا تراضى البائع والمشترى على فسخ البيع وجب على البائع اعلان الدائنين المقيدين في محالهم المختارة بالفسخ او بحصول الاتفاق عليه وذلك بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول . المادة 58 اذا طلب بيع المتجر بالمزاد العلني ، وجب على الطالب أن يعلن بذلك البائعين السابقين في محالهم المختارة المبينة في قيودهم وذلك بكتاب مسجل مسحوب بعلم الوصول ، معلنا اياهم أنه اذا لم يرفعوا دعوى الفسخ خلال شهر من تاريخ الاخطار سقط حقهم فيه قبل من يرسو عليه بالمزاد . المادة 59 لا تقبل تجاه الغير دعوى الفسخ لعدم دفع الثمن الا اذا كان قد احتفظ بها صراحة قي القيد ولا ترفع الدعوى الا عن عناصر المحل التى كانت محلا للبيع دون غيرها . ولا يمنع الافلاس من رفع دعوى الفسخ . 
*الفصل الثاني - الايجار*

المادة 60 يجوز التصرف في المتجر بطريق الايجار كليا او جزئيا حسب الأحكام الواردة في هذا الفصل . المادة 61 يكتسب المستأجر صفة التاجر ويصير خاضعا لجميع واجباته ومنها ضرورة تسجيل اسمه في السجل التجارى خلال مدة أقصاها 15 يوما من تاريخ الايجار . المادة 62 يتعين على المستأجر شهر عقد الايجار بالقيد في السجل التجارى خلال نفس الأجل المحدد في المادة السابقة كما يتعين عليه اشهار الايجار بنفس الطريقة . المادة 63 يتعين على المستأجر ان يبرز صفته تلك في جميع الوثائق المتعلقة بنشاطه التجارى كالمراسلات والقوائم وطلبات التوريد وغيرها وكل مخالفة لذلك يعاقب عليها بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة ريالات عمانية ولا تزيد على خمسمائة ريال عماني . المادة 64 يجوز لمن يكون له دين على المتجر أن يطالب بحلول أجل استحقاق دينه خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ شهر عقد الايجار والا سقط حقه قبل المستأجر بفوات ذلك الأجل . المادة 65 يكون المؤجر مسؤولا بالتضامن مع المستأجر إلى تاريخ شهر عقد الايجار عن الديون المترتبة على هذا الاخير مدة مباشرته لاستغلال المتجر . المادة 66 لا تسري أحكام المادة السابقة على عقد الايجار الذي يبرمه نائب عن المؤجر الا اذا كان مأذونا بابرام ذلك العقد . 
*الفصل الثالث - الرهـــــن*

المادة 67 يجوز رهن المتجر ، فاذا لم يعين على وجه الدقة ما يتناوله الرهن لم يقع الا على الاسم التجارى والحق في الاجارة والاتصال بالعملاء والسمعة التجارية . المادة 68 لا يتم الرهن الا بعقد رسمي . ويجب ان يشتمل عقد الرهن على تصريح من المدين عما اذا كان هناك امتياز للبائع على المتجر وأن يشتمل كذلك على اسم شركة التأمين التى أمنت المتجر ضد الحريق ان وجدت . المادة 69 يشهر عقد الرهن بقيده في السجل التجارى ، ويجب اجراء القيد خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ العقد . ويكفل القيد حفظ الامتياز لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخه ، ويعتبر القيد ملغيا اذا لم يجدد خلال المدة السابقة ويشطب القيد بتراضي أصحاب الشأن او بموجب حكم نهائي . المادة 70 اذا لم يوف صاحب المتجر بالثمن او بباقيه للبائع ، او بالدين في تاريخ استحقاقه للدائن المرتهن ، جاز للبائع او للدائن المرتهن بعد ثمانية ايام من تاريخ التنبيه على مدينه والحائز للمتجر تنبيها رسميا ، أن يقدم عريضة للمحكمة يطلب الاذن له بأن يبيع بالمزاد العلني عناصر المتجر كلها او بعضها التي يتناولها امتياز البائع او الدائن المرتهن . ويفصل في الطلب على وجه الاستعجال . ويكون البيع في المكان واليوم والساعة وبالطريقة التي تعينها المحكمة وينشر عن البيع قبل حصوله بعشرة ايام على الأقل . المادة 71 يكون للبائع وللدائنين المرتهنين على المبالغ الناشئة من التأمين اذا تحقق سبب استحقاقها نفس الحقوق والامتيازات التي كانت لهم على الأشياء المؤمن عليها . المادة 72 الراهن مسئول عن حفظ المتجر المرهون في حالة جيدة دون أن يكون له الحق في الرجوع على الدائن بشىء في مقابل ذلك . المادة 73 ليس لمؤجر المكان الذي يوجد به الأثاث والآلات المرهونة التي تستعمل في استغلال المتجر أن يباشر امتيازه لأكثر من سنتين .

----------

